# I am baffled!



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

hello Names Jacob, i have a 6 month or so old Tegu terra is what i was originaly told.She also was sold as female to me,but i know its probably not accurate.She has seem to come down with what i am thinking is a prolapse wierd thing is she can push it back in but it pops out again doesn't look like hemipenes.Actually looks as though her Genitalia was poping out and every time i picked her up gently (3) times it looked as if she was urinating but just for a second .

she wasn't passing stool as she was headed under the cypress and it was still out like a droplit.It looked as if musk? Do they Musk?haha i know stupid question,anyway i am looking at it tomorrow and probably getting her in or making an appointment at the vet also if she still has it by time i get up i will try and get picks of the area she is tame but More of what Bobby would call tolerant of me lol so i hope to break that barrier soon after this epidemic. Thanks for any input!

Also pics of her face whick seems to me be infected or something i have know idea really what it could be but she came with it approximently 2 1/2 months ago

this prolapse or just her urinating thing happen today and never before ^ :bang .


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

What type of substrate are you using?


...Jefroka


----------



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

well i have cypress mulch and eco earth blended.Is impaction a possibility?


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well it could be impaction and that she was just pushing so hard that she had a prolapse. If it is still sticking out keep it moist keep her in a rubbermaid with damp paper towels lining the bottom. Also give her a bathe too. The only other advice I have is to see a vet.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

pottymouth said:


> well i have cypress mulch and eco earth blended.Is impaction a possibility?



Yes, impaction is quite possible. I removed most of Beauregard's cypress (because he was eating it and passing large pieces in his feces) & replaced the big stuff with pine bedding, top soil, cocofiber, and
sphagnum moss.

Many others on here have also reported that their gus were also eating cypress.


...Jefroka


----------



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

ok so i emptied her cage of the substrate and added paper towels dampened and a few hides she is still fine as in eating and basking she never really likes baths can't even get her in 1 for more than 3 minites here are some pics of the area.

















it looks as though it is only the flap of the cloaca.

her cage before i removed everything






also her lip on this side does a little over hang idk if you can see!






again thanks.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2010)

OK DONT USE THE PINE BEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that will KILL her


----------



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not using pine jefroka said he was


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2010)

ok sorry


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

Pikey said:


> OK DONT USE THE PINE BEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that will KILL her



You may be thinking of pine plywood as something bad, its been mentioned before as being bad, which of course is not true.

Pine bedding is fine, pine bark can lead to impaction issues.


...Jefroka


----------



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

i have heard pine and cedar is a no no with all reptiles can we get back to the point though do the pics help anyone i still don't know what im dealing with! :dead


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

pottymouth said:


> i have heard pine and cedar is a no no with all reptiles can we get back to the point though do the pics help anyone i still don't know what im dealing with! :dead



It appears to me that this tegu may have passed a large piece of cypress in its stool.


...Jefroka


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd make her soak in a nice warm bathtub. It looks painful.


----------



## pottymouth (Jan 27, 2010)

well i have seen her poo no big chunks and ther was a fiber stuck to her cloaca but i got to it. she didn't want to take any more pics of her cloaca so those had to do and soaking she goes crazy can make her stay still as i don't want trust to be lost she is pretty tame even when all warmed up.

i have her on moist paper towels and am keeping the humidity up until i get to the vet also she just passed more stool very long because she has been munching plenty of superworms.so i will 1 hour ago i will check on her soon and see if she was mabey constipated and finally passed then if her cloaca looks better i will update also i was looking into treating her lip with mouthwash which bobby says well "listerine on a q tip" has worked i think i read from a searched posting on here but will double check. thanks guys.


----------

